# scores?



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

any guesses on score for these two typical ten pointers. i will tell you the score of the on in the back on november 5th.[/ATTACH]


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

145ish on the back buck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

115 front
120 back
B E A utiful deer!!


----------



## ChutesGoer (Jun 1, 2009)

145-150 on the back deer and 120-125 on the nosy one. 

That front deer looks REALLY young. That is going to be a monster.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

ChutesGoer said:


> 145-150 on the back deer and 120-125 on the nosy one.
> 
> That front deer looks REALLY young. That is going to be a monster.


I agree with both guesses. Nice bucks!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

140 class on the back buck , and 120 class on the front buck . Like everyone else said those are beautiful deer regardless of score . Good luck to ya . Would have to guess you are going for the big boy ???


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

after calculating it based on my estimations i had the back buck at 148 3/8 on the low side and 156 6/8 on the high . didn't bother wth the younger smaller deer but agree he is almost 140 on the high and most likely 130 on the low .


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah, i looked at the small one again, he is not 140 maybe 130 on the high side i didn't add up my estimations in his head, just looked at his width and got caught up. hope he makes it two more years.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

chicKen oF the C said:


> after calculating it based on my estimations i had the back buck at 148 3/8 on the low side and 156 6/8 on the high . didn't bother wth the younger smaller deer but agree he is almost 140 on the high and most likely 130 on the low .


If you are able to guesstimate to 1/8" increments you have quite a talent.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

bkr43050 said:


> If you are able to guesstimate to 1/8" increments you have quite a talent.



My thought exactly! :!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Once the velvet is gone I think some of those guesses will be high. Very nice deer you have there.


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

I USED A CALCULATOR. 






Quote:
Originally Posted by bkr43050 
If you are able to guesstimate to 1/8" increments you have quite a talent. 


My thought exactly!


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

chicKen oF the C said:


> I USED A CALCULATOR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

http://www.arkansasoutdoorsonline.com/antler-scoring 
make fun of me all you want, but i doubt very seriously that his tines are an exact even numbered length and you know the mass will not be either, that s why i said i " estimated". 4/8 = a half an inch get it?


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

try it again
View attachment 49952


View attachment 49953


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

dammit! i cant get the pix right


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

this guy is wide but very short tined, next year? hope he makes it too


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Chicken,
Nice group of deer you have there.... Where do you live???? LOL.. No seriously..


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking at the first two pic's that 10 in the back is a dandy. I'm gonna guess definitely 150's+. The smaller one is 130ish. Look's like you have some good hunting to look forward too


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

Snook said:


> Looking at the first two pic's that 10 in the back is a dandy. I'm gonna guess definitely 150's+. The smaller one is 130ish. Look's like you have some good hunting to look forward too


i agree. the back buck is a stud. i have seen him with the spotting scope and he is very wide. and fairly tall


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

bellefontaine ohio . logan county but there are very few deer here. seriously, very few


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I think most of the estimates may be a touch high, just because velvet tends to throw off the guess a bit. Velvet seems to make the antlers look a touch bigger than they actually score.

Both great bucks. Looks like some tough choices to be made on that property.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Velvet or not the g2's and g3's are enormous. That buck is a solid 145" deer. I doubt many people can deny that......but he's prolly too small for u too shoot chicken so I will be kind enough to do so for you.....you're welcome haha


----------



## chicKen oF the C (Sep 24, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> Velvet or not the g2's and g3's are enormous. That buck is a solid 145" deer. I doubt many people can deny that......but he's prolly too small for u too shoot chicken so I will be kind enough to do so for you.....you're welcome haha


i agree with the above . however i will shoot him if given the chance but i will let the smaller guy walk. just hope my neighbors do too.


----------

